# econf failed - xkeyboard-config - pomocy [solved]

## calif

Witam!

Właśnie przechodzę na testową wersję Gentoo - ~x86.

Aktualizuję cały system poprzez emerge -avuDN world, po czym wszystko powoli, spokojnie, ladnie się kompiluje.

Lecz nagle - wyskakuje błąd przy emergowaniu xkeyboard-config-1.9.

Oto ten błąd:

```
checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.10.1

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9/work/xkeyboard-config-1.9/config.log

 * ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2798:  Called econf '--with-xkb-base=/usr/share/X11/xkb' '--enable-compat-rules' '--with-xkb-rules-symlink=xorg'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9/work/xkeyboard-config-1.9'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9:

 * ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2798:  Called econf '--with-xkb-base=/usr/share/X11/xkb' '--enable-compat-rules' '--with-xkb-rules-symlink=xorg'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.9/work/xkeyboard-config-1.9'

home ~ # 
```

Niby coś z XML dla Perla, ale zainstalowałęm libxml-perl.

Co mam zrobić? Co jest nie tak?

Proszę o szybką odpowiedź!

calif

@Edit

Zainstalowałem XML-Parser i działa. ! SOLVED

----------

